# New Lathe



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I have really gone over to the dark side as James has said, I have now purchased an Apollo Professional lathe it comes on its own Apollo bench with about 80 gouges/skews/hollowing tools, 3 chucks 1 of which is the Sorby eccentric.
Jet 300 dust extractor, boxes of wood blanks, Polish, sand paper etc.
Will post pics of it as soon as I have it installed, well I shall take pics of the collection and installation.
I get to have my hands on it Tuesday evening so hopefully will be up and running by Thursday.
Attached are pics of a bowl in progress on my present lathe, the wood is I believe Cedar that came from an estate that we do work for, I need to speak to the chaps that cut it down when I next see them to know for sure (our paths don't always cross when I am working there).


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

more pics


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Roger,

Thanks for sharing this with us. That sure looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are getting a nice setup. Going to be a nice looking bowl. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*bowl*

the finished bowl, wall thickness 3/8 four coats food safe oil then four lots of beeswax on the outside. This one is destined for a large old Cotswold manor house.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a beauty and finished nicely.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Roger, those are some great shots of some beautiful work, thus far my projects almost always have corners on them - but I really admire this kind of work! I feel certain you will be very pleased with your new acquisitions!


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Bernie I still have a long way to go to reach your standard so long as I live long enough lol and Otis even square projects can be beautiful just take a look at some of the jewelry boxes and other ornate work other members have posted.
My partner and I both love wood we even have the off cuts from cutting up the oak to make her jewelry box with as varnished wall hangings.
Anyway while this bowl was drying I turned 2 others 1 in green oak and 1 in green apple wood and 2 cedar table lamps complete with cracks which is what the customer wanted and also no finish just the bare sanded wood.
I didn't have to do anything but turn them the customer did the fittings and lampshades all I need to do is get a couple of pics when they are in place and again the house is an old Cotswold stone farm house so they should look really at home in there.
Oh yea Bernie she actually wants them to crack as they dry out, they weighed just over 5kg each when I had finished turning them and I only had 3/4 of an inch clearance over the bed as she wanted them very large in diameter.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

The green oak bowl, the finish is just 3 coats of lemon oil because again it is for the same lady the lamps were made for, with a very light sanding between coats.
This bowl will be on its way to their holiday home in the Caribbean on Wednesday, no payment for this one it is a gift to her as she has always wanted something made from oak off of the estate.
The last tree that we had cut up by a proper mobile mill then stacked to dry was whisked away to be made into new doors for one of the cotwold stone barns :sad:
I did manage to grab a left over piece and used it for the mantle over my rebuilt fireplace:laugh:


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Look very carefully at the last pic in the above post and if you have a good imagination you should be able to see a face, cat? mouse? koala even.

The apple wood bowl isn't finished yet so will put up pics when it is.

This one is just a very simple platter made for practice and fun it was a piece of oak that came in a hobby pack of timber that I bought, it is stood on one of the off cut oak wall hangings.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well new lathe is finally here and installed just got to get used to it lol:dance3:


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

First bowl off the new lathe, just a very simple one in order to get used to the lathe and the tools that came with it could be used as a salad bowl but more likely a fruit bowl.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well everything I have done up till now has been big and chunky so thought it was about time I did something delicate and I must say I surprised myself with how well the box "turned" out:lol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Roger on the new lathe. It looks like you are having fun. Those are some nice looking turnings for firsts off the lathe. Have fun and enjoy the lathe.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well Bernie I am definitely having some fun and one of the bosses daughters heard that I had a lathe and she asked if it was possible for me to make her a large salad bowl as a wedding present, well this is the result of my labors. It is 19 inches wide and 6 inches tall, when she came to view it we ended up having a real old bartering session after I told her what I wanted for it and a laugh to boot because the bartering was going UP not down and she now wants one for herself made from a tree off the estate, the wood for this one came from a neighboring estate that I have access to.:sold: 
Oh yes the wood is oak


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Roger, your work is truly art. Beautiful stuff. Wood turning is totally out of my experience realm so I'm curious, how many hours do you usually spend making a bowl?


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well Oliver it all depends on the size of the bowl the big oak bowl took about 5 hours that was from cutting out the blank from the tree trunk to hollowing out, then it takes a few minutes each day to oil it to stop it drying too fast.
It will probably take about 8 to 12 weeks to be able to use it, the last small 8 inch natural edge bowl that I did took just 3 weeks to dry but then it also had thinner walls, that one is now in the Caribbean.:happy:


----------

